# Jager 2.0 grip comparison



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jager 2.0 is based on a medium grip. It's pretty close to my grip that Paul often duplicates for me, but a little smaller (I have huge hands). It's not as high as the original Jager "best style" grip. It will work well for most folks. The angle is the same as the original best style grip, however, because of the scalloped lower edge, you have room for the heel of your hand, and the angle is less noticeable. But it's still there to do it's job. 

This grip is the first I've used that can be used comfortably, and correctly, in a number of positions. IMO, it's the most versatile grip Paul has come up with yet.

The first time Paul sent me one to evaluate, I looked at it like a dog looking at a new cat door. I thought "what the heck is THAT?" but Paul had made me promise I would give it an honest chance. Glad I did, because without shooting it, I probably would never have realized the excellent design feature of the scalloped edge. It really stabilizes the hand and keeps it in position, even without the rubber or grip tape.

Is the grip for everyone? Of course not. No one grip is. But I think it's the best new innovation in grips to hit the market in a long time.

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with the John. Jager 2.0 is excellent. 

I like the Hoyt Ergo grip, too, Neo888. The problem I had with it is that the long flat surface continues down the entire length of the grip, and where my hand wanted to be resulted in the heel of my palm coming in contact with the bottom outside surface edge of the grip, resulting in some inconsistency (high shots from punching with the heel of my hand, etc). The Jager 2.0's scalloped edge allows my hand to 'settle in' without having the heel of my hand get in the way.

Great design, Paul!


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I am using one, and love it.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

lksseven said:


> (high shots from punching with the heel of my hand, etc)


..hm, that is exactly what i have from time to time with the Ergo grip. Ok, i still understand that it is me, not the grip, but good to know i am not alone with this.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have been using old Best grip design for years.
Do you have a picture of both grips side to side?
I would like to see both grips together.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Old BEST grip on the left; new 2.0 grip on the right. On the old grip, I had dremeled away the left lower edge of the grip to make room for the heel of my hand. The new grip does away with this by design (and looks much better than my handiwork!). Also, notice the top edge of the right side of the throat on 2.0 is lower (and more comfortable/repeatable for me).


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Yager makea a great grip. I too have a small hand. I've found that a small hobby sized stationary belt sander is a great tool for sanding these grips to fit your designs.

My Best

Tom


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

LKS,
Thank you very much!
I will have to try it on my homemade BEST grip first.
Martin


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just modified my original best style Jager like you on the pic, well, i think i am gonna order this, it is night and day difference to cut down this bottom left part.
This way the side angle is also perfect now, but the whole grip wrist position is still a bit high, so i will believe on the wrist position to Limbwalker that the 2.0 is a bit lower, and gonna place an order for it.

Thanks for all guys, appreciate the help.

Attila


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

i notice that the "sticky" part of the rubber doesnt go all the way up into the throat anymore. that always bugged me so i sanded it out on my jager grips. new grips look NICE!


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

lksseven said:


> Old BEST grip on the left; new 2.0 grip on the right. On the old grip, I had dremeled away the left lower edge of the grip to make room for the heel of my hand. The new grip does away with this by design (and looks much better than my handiwork!). Also, notice the top edge of the right side of the throat on 2.0 is lower (and more comfortable/repeatable for me).
> View attachment 1329234


Can i ask you a favour to post a picture of comparison from the side also to be able to see the wrist elevation difference between the 2 grips? 

Thanks a lot in advance:
Attila


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Attila,

Yes, I will do that. I actually have a second 2.0 that is a slightly different version (angles are a little sharper, and it's a lower grip angle than the 2.0 pictured above. I'll try to get that done sometime today.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

OK, here are the comparison pics

Pic 1 = new 2.0a on the bow and old Best grip for comparison ... angle roughly the same (2.0 throat seems a little thicker than original Best - which I'm happy about)








Pic 2 = new 2.0a on the bow and new 2.0b for comparison ... "b" is a lower wrist angle, and the point at which the scalloping starts is a little sharper/more pointed.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

oh boy!!! I have two on the way right now... One for my Girlfriend and one for me... Cant wait!!! Im like a kid waiting for santa right now..haha


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

+1 on waiting for Santa... 

Thanks a lot for the pictures again! It looks like it should be exactly what i am looking for in angles, cant wait to have my hands on it.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Good luck, Neo888


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

I could not hold myself back to modify my original Jager while waiting the postman to bring the 2.0 version 
I was sanding down around 1cm from wrist height, adding the left brake down edge and put some sugru to lower the thumb part. 
Well, i am happy with it like a crazy cow, it is just supporting so much better my hand placement i cant put it in words. (and last but not least the groups are tighter as well  )


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

i need to post a pic of my rcx-100 grip. it is very similiar. not quite the big scallop but the thumb groove and other grip properties look very similiar.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Props should be to Jim Belcher as well as Paul, since - from what I understand - Jim has been using this grip feature on his traditional bows for some time now. 

I wonder, how long will it take us to get to the Frangilli "ball" grip?  ha, ha, ha. 

I am back to using my original grip shape that Paul reproduces for me - sort of a "medium, BEST Style " grip as it were. I still have not found it's equal in my hands, and I can no longer be totally comfortable shooting with anything else. 

But this 2.0 is the next best thing IMO and for most folks, it will be exactly what they need to finally stop tinkering with their grips and achieve a consistent, reproduceable grip position.

John


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

X-mas is here 

The grip arrived, and it is awesome in every meaning.
It is lower even then my sanded down 1.0 version for wrist height, much more pronounced cut out for the life line part (i would not be brave enough for my own to remove that much material from there), and also the whole design is narrower. 
Well, so far exactly what i was looking for in a grip but never found one, and was not able to do it for my own. 

Thanks Paul, i love it!


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

very cool, cant wait til mine arrives!


----------

